# BIKE-Festival am Gardasee - wer ist dabei?



## Bergradlerin (31. März 2010)

Da wir ohnehin Ende April im Trainingslager in Riccione sind, haben wir spontan noch ein paar Tage angehängt und werden das BIKE-Festival am Gardasee besuchen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wir nicht die Einzigsten sind...    Wollen wir ein _Ladies Only_-Treffen veranstalten? Einen gemeinsamen Bummel übers Gelände unternehmen? Fachsimpeln? Marathonstart gucken? Bekannte anfeuern? ...


----------



## Tatü (31. März 2010)

Zum Marathonstart gucken hab ich leider keine Zeit muß/darf selber starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (1. April 2010)

von Muc aus fährt keiner hin oder?


----------



## trek 6500 (6. April 2010)

---leider nicht , dafür sind wir in willingen ....


----------



## spreadthegroove (6. April 2010)

Die Power Flower Mädels sind auch vor Ort


----------



## bella (7. April 2010)

spreadthegroove schrieb:


> Die Power Flower Mädels sind auch vor Ort


Yeah!
Ihr findet mich vormittags am Bioniconstand und nachmittags radeln. 

jjules, frag doch im Münchner Lokalforum nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## TiffyI (7. April 2010)

...da sind wir auch vor Ort!! Freu mich drauf!

@Jule: Ich könnte dich zurück mit nach München nehmen, falls dir das was bringen würde...

Trainiert schön Mädels und wir sehen uns!

...die Trailgämse Steffi;-)


----------



## Sumo (7. April 2010)

Hi!

Weiß jemand, ob die Hersteller beim Bike-Festival Testbikes in allen Rahmengrößen dabei haben oder gibt es da auch nur die Standard-Testbikegrößen M und L?


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. April 2010)

Es gibt immer auch kleine Größen, öfter als sehr große - aber die sind auch meistens sehr schnell weg. Am Besten gleich morgens als Erste(r) nachfragen und, wenn möglich, reservieren.


----------



## spreadthegroove (8. April 2010)

Hey super, da kommen wir auf jeden Fall mal vorbei 

@Steffi: Vielleicht lernen wir uns dann auch mal persönlich kennen.

Wir freuen uns auf ein paar Tage biken mit Urlaubsfeeling 



bella schrieb:


> Yeah!
> Ihr findet mich vormittags am Bioniconstand und nachmittags radeln.
> 
> jjules, frag doch im Münchner Lokalforum nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------

